# Has anyone had experience in taking an older car from UK to NZ?



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Please can anyone who has taken an older car over give me some advice. I have read a lot and the shipping guy has said I wouldn't have any problem getting my car there, but I have been having my doubts. Hubby said to take it as well, but I keep having visions of it being pulled apart. It only has a rust line across 1 seam (which can be sorted) and just the usual wear a tear for a 21 year old (scratches and a few small dinks here and there) and he drives like a dream and has 104k on the clock.

I need someone to put my mind at peace, as it is the difference between getting a 20 or 40ft container. If no car, then we will have to leave behind some more things to be able to get into a 20ft, if we take the car, then we don't have to leave anything behind. We're not worried aboout cost of getting over there, it's when we get there to get everything passed that worries me.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

There have been earlier posts about people bringing older cars across - not always very successfully. I will need to search fro them - but it will have to be tomorrow as bed is beckoning...


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> There have been earlier posts about people bringing older cars across - not always very successfully. I will need to search fro them - but it will have to be tomorrow as bed is beckoning...


Thanks Topcat


----------

